# الأقسام التقنية > لينك تو لينك >  قناة عروض الفضائية للدعاية والإعلان

## أماني الإسلام

قَنَاةُ عُرُوضِ الفَضَائِيّة
قَنَاةُ عُرُوضِ الفَضَائِيّة أول قناة دعوية ترفيهية إعلانية معلوماتية يُمْكِنُكَ مَعَ قَنَاةِ عُرُوضِ الفَضَائِيّة أَنْ تُرَوّجَ لِمَشْرُوعِكَ أَوْ شَرِكَتِكَ أَوْ مَصْنَعِكَ أَوْ مَنْتَجِكَ أَياً كَانَ نَوْعُهُ اُحْصُلْ الْعَارِضُ الذَّهَبِيُّ عَلَى مِيزَاتٍ مُتَنَوِّعَةٍ لِلإِعْلانِ عَنْ عُرُوضِهِ وَمُنْتَجَاتِهِ مِنْ خِلالِ الْإِعْلانِ عَنْ الْعَرْضِ مَرَّةً عَلَى رَأْسِ كُلِّ سَاعَةٍ صَبَاحًا وَمَسَاءً 
وَبِاخْتِصَارْ فَإِنَّ قنَاةَ عُرُوضِ الفَضَائِيّة تَضْمَنُ الْوُصُولَ الإِعْلانِيْ أَوْ الْعَرْضْ لأكْبَرِ عَدَدٍ مُمْكِنٍ مِنَ الْمُشَاهِدِينَ عَلَى مَدَارِ السَّاعَة.

----------


## الوسادة

*ينقل الى لينك تولينك*

----------


## shams spring

:SnipeR (62):

----------

